

Show HN: Javascript operating system - Bambo
https://github.com/charliesome/jsos

======
elliottcarlson
Found some screenshots on the creators twitter stream
(<https://twitter.com/#!/charliesome>).

<http://i.imgur.com/oiRZo.png>

<http://i.imgur.com/ISlpA.png>

Very impressive, even more so considering he is (apparently) 17.

------
Produce
Interesting hobby project. Since there's no readme, a brief summary:

* Implements a minimal bootstrap environment (very small kernel and tiny libc implementation) which hands over control to Javascript

* JS code is precompiled to bytecode using TwoStroke, a JS compiler written by the same author

* Drivers are written in JS too

* No graphics support, it's text based

------
hsmyers
Given the wide variety of Javascript add-ons and modules, A brief explanation
of what the product does and what it might be used for placed in the read me
document would have been nice.

------
tferris
When I saw this on HN I directly voted up the post. When I saw the Github
repository without any readme or info I regretted.

------
acoover
How would one go about learning how to do something like this? Books,
websites, blog posts?

~~~
njs12345
Which part troubles you? A project like this encompasses many areas of
computer science from compiler design to kernel programming.

If you want to get started with doing bare metal stuff, I quite like this
article: [http://balau82.wordpress.com/2010/02/28/hello-world-for-
bare...](http://balau82.wordpress.com/2010/02/28/hello-world-for-bare-metal-
arm-using-qemu/)

It uses ARM so you don't have to worry about all the x86 legacy cruft.

------
cleverjake
I thought it was going to be <http://bellard.org/jslinux/> , but I am excited
to see being written with js in mind the wonderful.

------
tallpapab
How does this compare with WebOS?

~~~
kevincennis
WebOS isn't build in JavaScript, it's built on the Linux kernel.

------
NonEUCitizen
How much of this is working? Is there a "Status" document? Thanks!

------
deepuj
Screenshots at the least?

